# Darbe first time mom due soon!!



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm soooo nervous now that my baby girl is getting close!!! Darbe is a 2 yr old half Alpine half mini fainting goat. I've had her since she was born!!

She is due in the next 2 weeks to kid for the first time. She is bred to our Pygmy Frodo. My guess is August 6 but my husband says she will go this week. She has a full bag, nipples are filling up & she has discharge. Was a little light red goo, today it looked like white cream. Her hoohah has gotten much larger to so she is getting close.

I'm a nervous wreck Darbe is the only goat I raised since her mom Alice died.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Happy kidding! I've always wanted to do that, raise a doe from birth and then watch HER raise kids..anyways, good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

This is Darbe the day she was born


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Aw, she's adoreable  . I can't wait to see her kid/s!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Do you guys think she is close & how many? It's her first time but I really want twins  my husband says 1


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Here you can see her rear & bag. She looks so funny with a bag !!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If you could get a photo of her lady parts when her tail is naturally up and including her udder we may be able to give you a better guesstimate 

Based on the photo above, it does not appear that the kids have "dropped" in to position so birth is not imminent. You will typically see a hollow form in front of her right hip when they drop.

Does her udder feel "tight" or still kind of baggy?

We don't like to see any reddish "goo" - was it more of an amber/brown or reddish color? If it was a tiny amount I wouldn't get to worried but just keep an eye (like you aren't already! haha)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

whoops you posted the photo as I was posted! I see now! I would guess you have another 1.5 to 2 weeks to go but that is only a guess!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

The date I got was August 6 from when I saw them breed. They've been together since Jan so my husband thought she was farther along. 
I think it's cuz she had no bag to this so she looks super prego to us !!
I've never planned for a baby before so are there certain things I should have on hand? Darbe was my one. & only baby & she just popped out after we bought her mom. She was a surprise! So to say I'm freaking out is an understatement  I just keep staring at her ha ha


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you have a vet that makes farm visits? Are they available 24 hours or do they have a back-up? 

Most births go A-Okay and she no matter how close you watch her she will sneak it in when you aren't looking. However, if there is an emergency you need to act fairly fast. The most basic guidelines are to make sure she clears the babies face quickly so it doesn't take in too many fluids and that if she has been in hard labor for more than 30 minutes with no progress then the baby(ies) are likely mal-presenting.

Clip your fingernails short and have some betadine and KY on hand just in case you need to help her! Clean unscented towels are good too.

There are a MILLION things you can have in a kidding kit but these are the most basic.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

My vets only 15 minutes from me. & I have their home numbers!! Been using them for 15 years. & they know I'm crazy  I already warned them to expect a phone call no matter what.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I also read to shave her rear end ? Is this something I should do or not? I have clippers I just figured it would freak her out since I've never clipped her before. What do you think?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I think clipping is totally unnecessary at any time unless you show your goats but that's just my opinion! Yes it can get a little messy back there with discharge for up to two weeks after kidding but livestock can be messy! If you have never ever clipped her before then I definitely would not do it this close to kidding - no need for any extra stress at this point!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Up to you. You don't have to clip them.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Cool then I'm not doing it. I see no reason to stress her out for something like this. Thanks


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Omg!! I got to feel the baby tonight!! You could almost see it pushing thru her belly ! It was sooo crazy & cool. It
Looked so uncomfortable.
Pretty sure it was doing cartwheels in there! It even pushed against me when I put my hand on her belly. Can you tell I couldn't have children?!?! This was so freaking neat!!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

It is uncomfortable. Lol I have 3 kids. The oldest being 3. I used to sit down at night and just watch my belly move all over the place and feel little feet and hands. Some times quite painful kicks lol it is really neat though.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Pretty sure we're getting close. Darbe doesn't look as prego now, it's like the baby has moved?













I just hope she is going to be a good mom. I tried touching her bag but she got pissed. So not sure if it's full or not.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It sounds like the kids are dropping, which means she'll be kidding soon! Her bag will be be very tight and "shiny" when its actually full.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes, it looks like the kid(s) dropped, and if she isn't liking being touched just now, it's another good sign. My does acted a little "off" for the hours before birth, kind of half-hearted, moping around...if she does that, I'd keep my eyes skinned! And my ears open for yelling, though only one of mine yelled. Paper towels handy to wipe the kid's face clear in case mama is distracted by more contractions...camera too, of course. I'm sure she'll kid without any problems, but it sure is neat to be on hand, to see it all happen, and to welcome the kids!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

This waiting for a baby to arrive is giving me grey hair !!! We did notice her teats have little plugs on the ends now. Is this normal? Her bag still isn't hard but this is her first baby. So I assume she could wait to drop milk till the last minute. I mean it's big since she use to have nothing but when we touched it, it's still baggy.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

The plugs are to keep dirt/bacteria from entering into the udder. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

3 more days according to my count. Just wish Darbe was as nervous as I am! I talked to my vets & warned them she was due the 6th so be prepared for a call. This is my first planned baby, ever for any of my animals. 
How often are FF on time? She doesn't seem to be acting or really looking any different. She is a little more needy. In her stall she will rub her head all over me. Other then that, she is normal.


----------



## formykids (Aug 2, 2014)

Good luck!! So exciting for you. I just picked up my first 3 goats this past Sat. Two doelings and a yearling. We plan to breed them when ready so this feed was fun and informative for me. I will try to keep following it. If I can figure this site out.. lol 
Best wishes!


Sarah

2 Nigerian Dwarf doelings
1 Nigerian Dwarf yearling


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Any kids yet??



Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Nothing yet but I dreamed last night she had twins  
A black & white doe then a brown buck that looked just like her father! Ha ha we shall see if I'm psychic in 2 days if she is on time


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Here are pix of her today. She is 2, this is her first baby & she is due the 6th.







We thought she had a huge bag before but today it's gotten larger!! It's really tight now. & she lays down a lot more to






.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

She has the cutest little udder!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She does, it looks really good for being half mini fainter. With that in mind, she may not fill up tight like a dairy doe does. I think she's getting close.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Tell me this is normal?!







She has creamy white discharge today. I've heard of Amber goo so just making sure we're ok . She is due tomorrow.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

It's probably just her mucus plug. They can be slightly different colors. Some being more white or more amber colored while others are bloody and very mucusy


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks this is so nerve racking!!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh I don't know the exact feeling "yet". I have eight does that I bought already bred (only 4 we're suppose to have been exposed) and from what I can figure out they will all go within a 2-3 week time frame. Some come late October and early November I will probably be glued to this site and posting pictures every 5 minutes lol



Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Omg can't imagine having 8 pregos!! I'm going nuts with one! Of course she was first baby goat ever, & has been with me since her mom surprised us by popping her out one day  
Not knowing was much easier then knowing


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Well the four does I knew were exposed are all experienced. The other four are first fresheners... So I hope my experienced does go first. 

I am going to retain most if not all my doelings to breed to my buck. It will be neat seeing something born hear grow up and have babies. ;-) 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, that's her mucus plug, the plugs are white, the discharge that comes after that is clear to amber normally.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

You should be having babies soon  I can't wait. I have never even seen a goat younger than 3 months old..... :-/ that's horrible isn't it? 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

She is very uncomfortable, doing a lot of pacing, laying down then right back up. She is also panting or breathing rather hard. I put fresh hay in her stall but she is ignoring it. There is amber discharge now but not much. 
I'm so anxious!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sounds like she's in labor, good luck!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

She is up now chewing cud but when she dropped last time she was pushing. Looked like contractions but it's stopped now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It can take a while. If she starts pushing for more than 30 minutes, you'll want to see if the kids needs pulled.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh so exciting!!! I will be watching the thread like a hawk now.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

We have twin boys!!!!
The first one was big & very hard for her. By the time he came out the bag didn't break. & she just layed there. So I stepped in, opened bag, pulled him the rest of way out when she pushed. 
The next one came out when she was standing up cleaning the first one!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I watched them both nurse & Darbe is an amazing mom!!! At first she was scared of the baby , but then figured it out ! She cleaned them up. & hasn't stopped talking since they were born!! I'm so happy!!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Awesome!!!! Good job!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Isn't it amazing how much Mother Nature kicks in? They don't know what is happening to them or what just popped out but somehow Mother Nature tells them what to do.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Her mother was amazing so we hoped she would be to!! I was scared at first but the minute the baby squeeked she never stopped touching them! It was like something clicked! I'm so relieved. & thank you all for the help !!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats on the healthy babies and a good momma!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Congrats on the two gorgeous twin boys!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Flop is so tiny !! Now his other ear is floppy!? Hope this isn't a sign of something wrong. He is so much skinnier then his brother . I have watched them both nurse .






Flip is a chunk!!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

He will catch up.  flip probably hogged all of nomad goodies. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

You can give Bose or vitamin e selenium gel to help with his floppy ears


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are both just beautiful, Congratulations on two wonderful gifts from god. :lovey::lovey:


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I have vit E gel capsules I give mom. Is this what I'm suppose to use? Not wanting to sound dumb but I'm not sure. The Bose I get from vet correct ?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes Bose from a vet. It's the selenium he needs. Vitamin e works along side with selenium to help absorption and function.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Flip & Flops first selfie with mom


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Don't you just want to squeeze them? 

I wouldn't be able to resist!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Am I seeing things or are Flops eyelashes turned under? There looks to be something going on there for some reason. 

Very cute babies, She did good ( other than missing that doeling part).


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I think it's the picture. I just checked him & didn't see anything odd. He does have white flecks around his eyes. They are both doing great this morning!
I let them out in grass for a little bit but Darbe is so nervous I put them back in the stall. It's a huge double size horse stall. I think she just feels safer in there.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Precious!!


----------

